

The Sudden, Mysterious Exit Of A Quora Cofounder Has Silicon Valley Baffled - eb007
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-sudden-mysterious-exit-of-a-quora-cofounder-has-silicon-valley-baffled-2012-10

======
gwern
Dupe.

